# Encouraging chitin eating bacteria?



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Crab Lobster Shell Meal | Organic Calcium 100% Natural Amendment

This is used against a potato fungus related to chytrid. It seems it would be beneficial in reducing the number of worm eggs/cysts and maybe even coccidian...since these are all enveloped in chitin.

Yes I know this is a website selling the stuff. However the original information is peer reviewed(looking for it on interwebs atm). Those with access to scholarly pubs or otherwise if you can find any additional info on this it would be awesome.


----------

